# Left Handed Files.



## BRIAN (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh No not again.
Well I aim to put this one to bed for once and all. 
 Clockmakers  often place traditional style clockmakers lathes at the end of a finger bench so it can be worked from either side or even from the end. 
So what has this got to do with left handed files.
 The pivots in a traditional clock  are bought to size by using a very fine file ( finer than a Swiss file) and then burnished.
 If your work is on the left you need a LH file, if you are working on the top of the work.
If your work is on the right you need a right handed file with the teeth going the other way this also pulls the file away from you
its safer.
 But if you work underneath the work, so you can see what you are doing, you need a fie of the opposite hand
So all NORMAL workshop files are left handed.
 Got It   Brian.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, I needed that Brian.

 :Billy G"


----------

